# Every moment I...?



## mike2008

Bună
I wish to send a message to my friend, please can someone help me to translate it. The message will start as "Mulţumesc pentru astăzi" which I think means "Thank you for today", but then I'd like to go on to say
"every moment I spent with you was perfect".
Mulţumesc.


----------



## CatPurr

Thank you for today. Every moment I spent with you was perfect.
Multumesc pentru astazi. Fiecare clipa petrecuta cu tine e perfecta.


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult CatPurr, I'm very great full for your translation and I hope you have a nice weekend.


----------



## OldAvatar

great full? full of what?


----------



## mike2008

Well I'm certainly not full of literacy, It's not the first time I've made this mistake, how embarrassing! 
Thank you OldAvatar.


----------



## CatPurr

good come back, mike!
so, grateful (as in thankful) is what we want to say in the given context! keep up the good work!


----------

